# Hová, hova



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetek van különbség a hova és a hová között, használatuk szempontjából ?  (nyilván mind a kettő ugyanazt jelenti)  

(nem tudom miért, de nálam a szövegszerkesztő editorban nem működnek a szöveg fölött található funkciók  ....)


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Ezen már én is gondolkoztam, de végül semmilyen törvényszerűséget nem sikerült fölfedeznem a két szó használatában. 
Bizonyos kifejezésekben inkább az egyiket vagy a másikat használom, vagy éppenséggel egyformán mind a kettőt...
Pl. inkább azt mondom, hogy "hov*a* lett" valami, viszont valaki elment "valahov*á*".

Egyszóval, van különbség, de hogy pontosan mi, azt nem tudom.


----------



## Zsanna

A Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv* szerint is használatos mindkét alak a köznyelvben és az irodalmi nyelvben egyaránt, de azt írják, hogy a népnyelvben gyakoribb a _hová_.
Főhangsúlyos alakban (kérdőszóként) mindkettő használatos (pl. Hová/hova készülsz?), de mellékmondat bevezetőjeként inkább a _hova_. (Pl. Van olyan hely, hova még nem jutott el a rádió./Tudom, hova tegyem.)
Összetételekben is él mindkét forma, de ritkán előfordul, hogy csak a _hova_ alak használatos: akár_hova_ - akár_hová_, de _hova_tovább.
Megjegyzem, hogy az első gondolatom az volt, hogy a _hová_ alak választékosabb. Pl. a Hova készülsz? a "normális/neutrális" kérdés, míg a Hová készülsz? vagy "szebb" vagy -- hangsúlytól függően -- irodalmias, esetleg szarkasztikus vagy csipkelődő... szóval kicsit több, mint az előző.

*a példák is innen vannak


----------

